# creeping jenny



## drphantazmo7 (Mar 3, 2012)

has any one had any experience using creeping jenny as a wall cover. I have a two foot tall wall and I was thinking of planting some at the bottom of the tank and letting it work its way up.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I grow Creeping Jenny outdoors, and IME it will grow "creep" across the ground beautifully, and when planted in hanging baskets or planters it will spill over the sides and cascade down, even more beautifully!! But, it does not climb.

I tried some cuttings in a terrarium once, both as a ground cover and cascading down the background, but my lighting was too low. It would grow straight up reaching for the light, get too heavy and fall, then try again. It never spread. and on the background it would curl back on itself toward the light.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The regular green works better than the light green variety (which likes more light) but I've grown both types in terrariums. They are more creepers than climbers (their name is truly descriptive!), better to cascade down. They also adore moist to soggy substrate and will invade the ponds in the tank. I use them in froglet tanks for stuff like Epipedobates (which like to hang out near the water for a few weeks when froglets given the chance) since it doesn't care if it's above or below water!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I planted mine on my wall with hopes of it being a wall cover. It has only been in my tank for 3 weeks, but I like the way it seems to be spreading on the wall.

Fingers crossed...here's what it is at the moment...









-Chris


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not sure what you have there Chris, but it's not the same Creeping Jenny I was talking about (_Lysimachia nummularia_) aka Moneywort. It looks like something I've seen at my local garden center, but I couldn't say what it is!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol...I've been hood-winked again! That's what my local nursery labeled it. Hmmm...anyone know what it really is?

Oops, sorry.

-Chris


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, it looks like it would have "Creeping" in the name at least. It's a succulent and while I don't think it's a Sedum it is a plant you'd likely find being grown with Sedum in dry container gardens I imagine, like Kalanchoe. I don't work with succulents so I don't really have a clue


----------



## drphantazmo7 (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah i've noticed its not much of a climber. i've just been some stapling them up the wall as they grow. you cant even notice the staples.


----------

